# Multi display on Multi tty?



## cdnmessenger (May 1, 2020)

Hello

Say I am logged into tty3 as one user; working in console and tty4 as another user... Can I have one monitor displaying tty3 and the screen on the laptop I'm using display tty4? Seen as they are both separate it makes sense I should be able to. Switching between ttys should then just change the focus of where my inputs are sent to as far as the terminals.

I don't know if this is something that's done, but I thought I'd ask.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2020)

cdnmessenger said:


> Can I have one monitor displaying tty3 and the screen on the laptop Im using display tty4?


I assume you mean that monitor is attached to your laptop (dual-screen setup)? The console isn't multi-monitor capable though, the console has to work on a serial connection too. A TTY is one screen and one keyboard, they're based on these old things: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter

I would suggest just starting X and opening two terminal applications. Use su(1) or sudo(8) in one of them to change to the other user account.


----------



## cdnmessenger (May 1, 2020)

Yes, that's exactly what I mean(dual screen setup.)  I agree using multi windows in X is easy solution. I'll stick with that and use my time for other stuff 
X does not display properly using the external monitor but I know thats just a setup issue because of the difference between my laptop and external monitor. Ill figure that one out.
Thanks


----------

